# Bullet proof bath tub for a rental



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

What type of bathtub/shower combo would you install in a rental property if you had longevity in mind. Is cast iron really the only way to go? Any pros and cons that you will only learn through experience?




> Porcelain on Steel (POS) is one of the most common and reasonably priced tubs available. The POS is made up of one thin stamped steel shell, which is coated with a heat-fused porcelain enamel. The advantages to these tubs are that they are resistant to acid, corrosion and abrasion, flame proof and colorfast (they generally maintain their original color and high gloss). The drawback is that if the surface gets chipped it will rust.
> 
> Acrylic is vacuum-molded from sheets of colored acrylic and reinforced with fiberglass, which makes it resistant to chips and cracks. It is economical and lightweight, and it can be repaired if damaged. It has a natural luster, and a non-porous finish that is easy to clean, but it's subject to scratching and can discolor over time. Some manufacturers make a grade of acrylic that is said to be durable enough to be able to be hit with a hammer and not crack.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlenderWizard (Mar 21, 2006)

I worked on rentals for years, and, though fiberglass was cheaper, it is also most prone to needing replacement after a tennant moves out.

I'd go with cast iron in a rental property, if you can afford to.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

How about a cultured marble tub.


----------



## Rich Turley (Apr 9, 2005)

gitnerdun said:


> How about a cultured marble tub.


$$$$$

Rich


----------



## kennewickman (Dec 22, 2006)

Americast - American Standard


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

kennewickman said:


> Americast - American Standard




Your right on the money, Americast solid tub for half the money of cast iron and i would install ceramic tile on the walls .


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

No way would I put in an A.S. Americast tub. Those things are notorious chippers. I'm very suprised anyone would recommend that product for this purpose. P.O.S is not an option. Have you guys never heard the horror stories of that stuff?

Also ceramic tile is definitly out. I'm looking for bullet proof, even though I can install an almost bullet proof tile surround, a nice Mustee Durawall direct to stud unit is going to be cheaper, faster and more bullet proof than tile.


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> No way would I put in an A.S. Americast tub. Those things are notorious chippers. I'm very suprised anyone would recommend that product for this purpose. P.O.S is not an option. Have you guys never heard the horror stories of that stuff?
> 
> Also ceramic tile is definitly out. I'm looking for bullet proof, even though I can install an almost bullet proof tile surround, a nice Mustee Durawall direct to stud unit is going to be cheaper, faster and more bullet proof than tile.



I'll be honest with you in all my years in plumbing i haven't seen Americast chip yet , Yes a surround of other material than tile would be cheaper and faster but i dont think as durable .


----------



## QWIKWHIP (Nov 28, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> No way would I put in an A.S. Americast tub. Those things are notorious chippers. I'm very suprised anyone would recommend that product for this purpose. P.O.S is not an option. Have you guys never heard the horror stories of that stuff?
> 
> Also ceramic tile is definitly out. I'm looking for bullet proof, even though I can install an almost bullet proof tile surround, a nice Mustee Durawall direct to stud unit is going to be cheaper, faster and more bullet proof than tile.


I have yet to see or here of an Americast tub chip either, but I can see how it could happen in a rental property. If it was me I would go with Swanstone "Veritek" shower units. They are a heavy plastic unit, inexpensive, and very durable.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Interesting that you guys have never had an issue. If you do a search on Americast bathtub on the web you will get pages of complaints.


----------



## kennewickman (Dec 22, 2006)

My question to you Mike is, what kind of people are you renting to?? If they are that bad just form it up & build it out of concrete...:whistling


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I stayed at a campsite once where I swear the tub was cast from concrete. Could that be? I see concrete laundry sinks all the time.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

lol, not renting to section 8s or anything like that, actually on the higher end of the market, but it's not necessarily the degree of abuse, it's more about the years of service. If I can get 20 years out of a tub instead of 6 it's worth paying a more for it now. These are long term holds for me, so bullet proofing is worth it even if it costs more now, it will save money in the long run.

Rentals are a fine line, you don't want to over rehab them, but you do want quality materials when it comes to things that will last. You've got to pick your battles knowing where to spend your money and where not to.


----------



## OddJob (Jul 14, 2006)

Getting ready to close on my first rental tomorrrow, It's gonna a real education in a new venture.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

Put in a shower if u don't want to spend $.


----------

